# control de volumen digital estereo



## juan_inf (Abr 19, 2010)

hola que tal,  estoy por realizar un control de volumen digital para el amplificador, pero primero queria consultarlo con ustedes.Si alguien ya realizo este proyecto que comente si realmente hay mucha diferencia respecto a la limpieza de sonido con un control digital para el amplificador, o sino la hay con uno analogico( potenciometro ) , posteo el diagrama y si alguien ve algun error en el diagrama que lo haga saber, creo que esta bien hecho. Saludos


----------



## Jackcer (Abr 20, 2010)

Que tal Juan, por si no habias buscado en este foro, aca hay una discusión al respecto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/control-volumen-digital-2597/


----------

